# chicken Schnitzel



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I've never made that before. Are those mushrooms on the plate?

I should try chicken schnitzel. I know we'd like it.

The garnishes you use make it look so appealing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, 
That’s onion that you see. I usually don’t put onion in
this as it overpowers the dill.
As I stated above, I like it better without the sauce.

Try this...Chicken Schnitzel 
(I got a chef in Germany to tell me how he made it) :biggrin2:

slice your boneless chicken breast into medallions,
Just pound a little ( if you pound them too thin they’ll dry out 
during cooking) 
dredge chicken in flour, then a whipped egg with a little squirt
or two of lemon and fresh chopped Italian parsley in the egg. 
Then coat chicken generously in breadcrumbs.

Fry chicken in canola oil...dry on paper towels sprinkle with
Kosher salt...place on serving dish and put thin sliced lemons
on top...sprinkle with parsley...

Chefs Note: I make my own breadcrumbs...save your bread, 
tear it up and leave it out uncovered or in the fridge... when 
it’s dry put into food processor along with some graded
parmigiana cheese and a couple pinches of Italian seasoning.
Put into container add fresh chopped Italian parsley and store in fridge. 

Note: Italian parsley is the wide leaf parsley. When you bring it home
wash it and cut a bit off the bottom of the stems, then place in tall
container with a few inches of water ... place in fridge..It lasts about
three weeks in fridge...


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Great. I have chicken thawing in fridge now so definitely will try this. Just for me I skip garnished but I’ll be sharing this so will buy a lemon today. My parsley is still growing. 

Wonder how this would be fried in butter? Or half butter? When we go back to Ohio, Amish country theres a Guggisberg, Swiss restaurant that has the best Weiner Schitzel and I’m sure its fried in butter. My cholesterol is low so occasional splurges don’t concern me. 

Dill sauce would be different. I like dill but it happens that I rarely use it. Im in the mood to try something different. 

Rachel Ray said once, if you get tired of your meals stop buying the same things all the time.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, you can use butter...if you do use the butter - put a dollop of olive oil
in the butter to keep the butter from burning.

Starting over, I just use the dill in the sauce.

If you like lemon in your chicken, I have a wonderful
Chicken Franchise dish that I got from a chef.

It’s the best I ever had...plus you can make it ahead
of time, (even the day before) and heat it up in the oven
or the microwave. It’s a great company dish for that reason. 

BTW...sliced boneless pork and veal cutlets make wonderful
Schnitzel ...

Edit: Forgot to mention the dill...
Buy a bunch in the market...chop it up, (do not wash it or it won’t
dry ) spread it out on a tray and put it in a sunny window for
a day or two until it dries up...then jar it...
One bunch of dill makes a lot...more than you can use.

I use dill when we make gravalox. (Sp?) it a Norwegian dish, 
made with Salmon filet...uncooked, just marinated.
It tastes like nova lox ...


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Sure, would love if you shared your other recipe. My chicken is still hard as a rock so will have that tomorrow. Im making sauce now to have with Spaghetti squash tonight. Not as good as pasta but we don’t eat as much veggies as we should so this is one way. Good to know dill dries.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Haven’t had lox in forever. Used to have it at the best Champagne Brunch on the beach and they were very liberal with Champagne. Sadly they closed.


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

free samples?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Made this tonight. It was delicious. My cream sauce was too thin. Next time I'll add a bit of cornstarch. Plus dropped lemon seed in it so strained it to find the seed which removed the minced garlic a bit too soon so I added a dash of garlic powder.

Sent it home with my daughter and she was impressed, especially that I had lemon slices as garnish. Normally don't bother.

Your lemon slices looked cooked a little so After removing chicken I put them in the pan a few seconds. Perfect!

Thank you.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Spaghetti squash


Can you talk about "Spaghetti squash" a bit. Did some reading and just confused myself.
I need to eliminate as many carbs as possible and I love pasta. Can it really be used as a substitute?

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, i'll start a new thread


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Dangit TwoKnots. You're gonna make me start making bread again and bread crumbs. All just so I can make schnitzel. I think I recall cooking chicken breast a la schnitzel some time back when I was doing Schweineschnitzel a lot.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, make your own bread crumbs...it’s much better than the
store bought bread crumbs. Sometimes, I use 1/2 homemade 
bread crumbs and 1/2 planko breadcrumbs.


----------

